# Private Sector Americans v. The Federal Government



## Flanders

*Adriana Cohen demolishes Trump’s boo-boo with 71 words:  *

Just imagine if every American’s private conversations were secretly taped over the course of their lives — without their knowledge or consent — and then they were released to the public in a political smear campaign just weeks before the election.

   No one would be able to run for public office.

   We’d simply have to shut down the government because the politically correct police would be handing out tickets to 330 million Americans.

Adriana Cohen: Clintons playing prude the height of hypocrisy
           Adriana Cohen Saturday, October 08, 2016

Adriana Cohen: Clintons playing prude the height of hypocrisy​
*Republicans who turned on Donald Trump are the biggest hypocrites of all. Establishment Republicans jumped on the first opportunity to withdraw endorsements as well as demand that Trump drop out of the race. To name one, Paul Ryan who had hisnose so far up Obama’s ass from the day he became speaker there is not a chance he would work with President Trump. 

Over in the Senate, John McCain has an additional reason; he is green with envy because he could not beat the Chicago sewer rat in 2008. God forbid that Trump beat his old drinking buddy, former senator, Hillary Clinton.  

With full support from Tea Party Conservatives behind him, Donald Trump stands a real chance of winning with a major landslide.  Regardless of Trump’s winning margin he will run into more resistence from day one than did the sewer rat in eight years. If fact, I am a long way from certain that the federal government will let Trump take office. His road ahead contains at least two major speed traps: 

1. The FEC and the Courts will turn blind eyes to election fraud as they did in 2012.

2. The Constitution allows the Electoral College to give Hillary Clinton the required number of votes and to hell with the popular vote. 

NOTE: Because Trump is not in the power structure, defeating him is only a part of the establishment Republican party’s strategy. Establishment Republicans will destroy the country before they allow Tea Party Conservatives to get one benefit from a Trump presidency. Tea Party Conservatives will not get a thing, nor will conservative Americans get a biscuit from Hillary Clinton.     

The federal government’s hatred of Trump is simple: The people with all of the power in government fear that American voters across the board will see this election for what it is before November 8 —— a race between private sector Americans and the federal government. Even if both candidates were the warmest lovable cuddly candidates on the planet it would still be a race between the private sector Americans and the federal government. 

Briefly stated: Donald Trump is the first pure private sector candidate in history, while Hillary Clinton is the latest in a long line of diehard federal government candidates from both parties.

Finally, the only thing that saves the seats asshole Republicans now hold in Congress hoping to derail Trump is that American voters do not want to hand the majority to Democrats. Put Trump aside for a minute and imagine Hillary Clinton pulling the strings of the majority in both Houses of Congress. One House will do in a pinch  *


----------



## Fenton Lum

*Donald Trump is quite the hypocrite as well, don't see the utility in ranking hypocrites to choose the lesser hypocrite, we've been operating on that model for some time now.  As for the private sector versus the federal govt, who do you think the federal govt serves?  Those at the top of the private sector to the detriment of society as a whole.*


----------



## Wry Catcher

Flanders said:


> *Adriana Cohen demolishes Trump’s boo-boo with 71 words:  *
> 
> Just imagine if every American’s private conversations were secretly taped over the course of their lives — without their knowledge or consent — and then they were released to the public in a political smear campaign just weeks before the election.
> 
> No one would be able to run for public office.
> 
> We’d simply have to shut down the government because the politically correct police would be handing out tickets to 330 million Americans.
> 
> Adriana Cohen: Clintons playing prude the height of hypocrisy
> Adriana Cohen Saturday, October 08, 2016
> 
> Adriana Cohen: Clintons playing prude the height of hypocrisy​
> *Republicans who turned on Donald Trump are the biggest hypocrites of all. Establishment Republicans jumped on the first opportunity to withdraw endorsements as well as demand that Trump drop out of the race. To name one, Paul Ryan who had hisnose so far up Obama’s ass from the day he became speaker there is not a chance he would work with President Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Over in the Senate, John McCain has an additional reason; he is green with envy because he could not beat the Chicago sewer rat in 2008. God forbid that Trump beat his old drinking buddy, former senator, Hillary Clinton.
> 
> With full support from Tea Party Conservatives behind him, Donald Trump stands a real chance of winning with a major landslide.  Regardless of Trump’s winning margin he will run into more resistence from day one than did the sewer rat in eight years. If fact, I am a long way from certain that the federal government will let Trump take office. His road ahead contains at least two major speed traps:
> 
> 1. The FEC and the Courts will turn blind eyes to election fraud as they did in 2012.
> 
> 2. The Constitution allows the Electoral College to give Hillary Clinton the required number of votes and to hell with the popular vote.
> 
> NOTE: Because Trump is not in the power structure, defeating him is only a part of the establishment Republican party’s strategy. Establishment Republicans will destroy the country before they allow Tea Party Conservatives to get one benefit from a Trump presidency. Tea Party Conservatives will not get a thing, nor will conservative Americans get a biscuit from Hillary Clinton.
> 
> The federal government’s hatred of Trump is simple: The people with all of the power in government fear that American voters across the board will see this election for what it is before November 8 —— a race between private sector Americans and the federal government. Even if both candidates were the warmest lovable cuddly candidates on the planet it would still be a race between the private sector Americans and the federal government.
> 
> Briefly stated: Donald Trump is the first pure private sector candidate in history, while Hillary Clinton is the latest in a long line of diehard federal government candidates from both parties.
> 
> Finally, the only thing that saves the seats asshole Republicans now hold in Congress hoping to derail Trump is that American voters do not want to hand the majority to Democrats. Put Trump aside for a minute and imagine Hillary Clinton pulling the strings of the majority in both Houses of Congress. One House will do in a pinch  *



The Tea Party has done nothing but kick the can down the road.  No legislation was offered to increase jobs, rebuild, renew and repair our nations infrastructure or provide the education and training of displaced and new workers to compete for 21st Century Jobs.

I have to believe that the voting public is tired of ideological arguments and is ready for keen practical sense coming from The Congress.  Notwithstanding the trickle down meme believed by the biddable, we are a nation consumer driven, and well paying jobs will expand the middle class who will pay taxes - local, state and federal - and buy goods and services which many today can not afford - a consequence of the inept leadership in The Congress.


----------



## Flanders

Fenton Lum said:


> Donald Trump is quite the hypocrite as well, don't see the utility in ranking hypocrites to choose the lesser hypocrite, we've been operating on that model for some time now.


*To Fenton Lum: Okay. Let’s try turncoats:*

The father of Angelina Jolie also denounced 'Republican turncoats,' a reference to senior GOP congressmen, governors, and other representatives who have publicly renounced their support for Trump in the wake of the Access Hollywood leak.​
Jon Voight comes out in SUPPORT of Trump saying 'all men' talk like him about women and then fires off tirade at actor pal Robert De Niro for calling Donald a 'pig'
           By Ariel Zilber For Dailymail.com and Kalhan Rosenblatt For Dailymail.com
           Published: 10:31 EST, 9 October 2016 | Updated: 11:10 EST, 9 October 2016

Jon Voight fires back at Robert De Niro for saying he'd 'like to punch Trump in the face' | Daily Mail Online​


Fenton Lum said:


> As for the private sector versus the federal govt, who do you think the federal govt serves?


*To Fenton Lum: The ruling class. To be more precise tax dollar millionaires/billionaires.*


Fenton Lum said:


> Those at the top of the private sector to the detriment of society as a whole.


*To Fenton Lum: Exactly. Everybody except private sector working Americans below the ruling class. They create the wealth federal government parasites confiscate. *


Wry Catcher said:


> The Tea Party has done nothing but kick the can down the road.


T*o Wry Catcher:** Tea Party Conservative never had enough votes to overcome the leadership in either chamber; so it is a bit unfair to accuse them of failing to pass legislation. Hell, H.R. 75 (previously H.R. 1146) has been in the hopper since the late 1990s and could not get out of committee when Republicans had the majority in both Houses, and the White House with Bush the Younger.*


Wry Catcher said:


> No legislation was offered to increase jobs, rebuild, renew and repair our nations infrastructure or provide the education and training of displaced and new workers to compete for 21st Century Jobs.


*To Wry Catcher: You are a clever little devil. You spout liberal garbage as though you represent conservative ideals. Talk about gaining control of our borders and immigration policies if you want to talk about jobs as a conservative.* 


Wry Catcher said:


> I have to believe that the voting public is tired of ideological arguments and is ready for keen practical sense coming from The Congress. Notwithstanding the trickle down meme believed by the biddable, we are a nation consumer driven, and well paying jobs will expand the middle class who will pay taxes - local, state and federal - and buy goods and services which many today can not afford - a consequence of the inept leadership in The Congress.


*To Wry Catcher: Get real. Avoiding “. . . ideological arguments . . .” is an ideological argument that shields liberalism.  

Let me cut to the chase. The only ideology the public is tired of is big government liberalism that created the current mess.*


----------



## Fenton Lum

Flanders said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is quite the hypocrite as well, don't see the utility in ranking hypocrites to choose the lesser hypocrite, we've been operating on that model for some time now.
> 
> 
> 
> *To Fenton Lum: Okay. Let’s try turncoats:*
> 
> The father of Angelina Jolie also denounced 'Republican turncoats,' a reference to senior GOP congressmen, governors, and other representatives who have publicly renounced their support for Trump in the wake of the Access Hollywood leak.​
> Jon Voight comes out in SUPPORT of Trump saying 'all men' talk like him about women and then fires off tirade at actor pal Robert De Niro for calling Donald a 'pig'
> By Ariel Zilber For Dailymail.com and Kalhan Rosenblatt For Dailymail.com
> Published: 10:31 EST, 9 October 2016 | Updated: 11:10 EST, 9 October 2016
> 
> Jon Voight fires back at Robert De Niro for saying he'd 'like to punch Trump in the face' | Daily Mail Online​
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the private sector versus the federal govt, who do you think the federal govt serves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *To Fenton Lum: The ruling class. To be more precise tax dollar millionaires/billionaires.*
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those at the top of the private sector to the detriment of society as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *To Fenton Lum: Exactly. Everybody except private sector working Americans below the ruling class. They create the wealth federal government parasites confiscate. *
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party has done nothing but kick the can down the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> T*o Wry Catcher:** Tea Party Conservative never had enough votes to overcome the leadership in either chamber; so it is a bit unfair to accuse them of failing to pass legislation. Hell, H.R. 75 (previously H.R. 1146) has been in the hopper since the late 1990s and could not get out of committee when Republicans had the majority in both Houses, and the White House with Bush the Younger.*
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> No legislation was offered to increase jobs, rebuild, renew and repair our nations infrastructure or provide the education and training of displaced and new workers to compete for 21st Century Jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *To Wry Catcher: You are a clever little devil. You spout liberal garbage as though you represent conservative ideals. Talk about gaining control of our borders and immigration policies if you want to talk about jobs as a conservative.*
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to believe that the voting public is tired of ideological arguments and is ready for keen practical sense coming from The Congress. Notwithstanding the trickle down meme believed by the biddable, we are a nation consumer driven, and well paying jobs will expand the middle class who will pay taxes - local, state and federal - and buy goods and services which many today can not afford - a consequence of the inept leadership in The Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *To Wry Catcher: Get real. Avoiding “. . . ideological arguments . . .” is an ideological argument that shields liberalism.
> 
> Let me cut to the chase. The only ideology the public is tired of is big government liberalism that created the current mess.*
Click to expand...



To what you directed my way, agreed.  Your last line?  Nope, the "mess" has been totally bipartisan.


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> I am a long way from certain that the federal government will let Trump take office.





Flanders said:


> The only ideology the public is tired of is big government liberalism that created the current mess.


*Yesterday, El Rushbo was hitting on all cylinders. Establishment Republicans do want the private sector to lose because they are the federal government right alongside the Democrats.  R or D after their names should be changed to an F —— denoting the F You party. Their collective motto is “It Is Us Against Them.”*




http://www.rushimg.com/cimages//med.../1546606-1-eng-GB/GOPConvention-Lets-Lose.jpg

*NOTE: The scaffold rank & file Democrats have been building for a century is almost completed. It will not do me a bit of good when Hillary hangs them on their own handiwork. My only pleasure is that they will be hanged right alongside the rest of us.

I do have one minor disagreement with The Great One:*



http://www.rushimg.com/cimages//med...us/1546609-1-eng-GB/Rushdemocrats-hate-us.jpg

*It is everyone in the federal government who truly despise “US”.  

Elected officials go to Washington to get their hands on the public purse. Once there, they will kill before they are driven out. Put it in perspective. Average Americans will fight tooth and nail to hang on to a job. Many will sue when they get fired. Now imagine what the scum in government will do to hold their power and influence in addition to their tax dollar incomes.

Bottom line: Nine out of ten members in Congress, 99 out of 100 bureaucrats, and 100 out of 100 people in television, have no intention of letting private sector Americans upset the system they worked so long and hard to strengthen.

Incidentally, the 95 million Americans who will be out of work for as far as the eye can see have nothing to hold on to except their television sets.*

​
*Finally, rolling over and accepting everything the federal government does to you is best summed up by Winston Churchill:*

   “An appeaser is one who feeds a crocodile, hoping it will eat him last.”

*Please read the transcript for Rush at his best: * 

Republicans Don't Want to Win
   October 11, 2016
   Rush Limbaugh

Republicans Don't Want to Win - The Rush Limbaugh Show​


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> It is everyone in the federal government who truly despise “US”.


*Thank you John Podesta: *

“I know she has begun to hate everyday Americans,” wrote her campaign manager, John Podesta, in an email.​
Hillary campaign manager: 'I know she has begun to hate everyday Americans'
Posted By Bob Unruh On 10/11/2016 @ 10:48 am

Hillary campaign manager: ‘I know she has begun to hate everyday Americans’​


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> Thank you John Podesta:


*Jeez, WikiLeaks has so much material it is akin to receiving the Encyclopedia Britannica one volume at a time written about one topic: *

WikiLeaks on Wednesday added to its release of material allegedly stolen from the email account of Hillary Clinton campaign chairman John Podesta, publishing more than 1,100 new emails on its website.

   The release follows similar publications over recent days in an apparent bid to follow through on founder Julian Assange’s promise to release an “October surprise” in the final weeks of the presidential campaign.

   It's unclear how much longer the anti-secrecy organization intends to continue the steady release of messages. So far, around 6,000 emails have been released, but the archive appears to go back years, and there could be many times that number still in reserve.​
WikiLeaks releases fourth Podesta email dump
           By Julian Hattem - 10/12/16 09:02 AM EDT

http://thehill.com/policy/cybersecu...tinues-drip-with-fourth-podesta-email-release​
*Interestingly, the 32,640 pages in the latest edition of the EB is very close to the number of e-mails Hillary Clinton deleted.*


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> I am a long way from certain that the federal government will let Trump take office.


*I am now certain that they will never let Trump take office. The Department of Justice is so corrupt nothing can save it, but I am guessing that this horseshit is a last ditch attempt to salvage some part of the FBI’s reputation: *

The FBI has reopened its investigation into Hillary Clinton’s secret emails, Director James Comey told Congress in a new letter Friday, heightening the stakes for the Democratic presidential nominee with less than two weeks before Election Day.

   Mr. Comey said his agents learned of new emails “pertinent” to their probe while working on an unrelated case. He said his agents need to review those messages to see whether they contain classified information and whether they affect his previous decision.​
FBI reopens Clinton email investigation
           By Stephen Dinan
           Updated: 1:50 p.m. on Friday, October 28, 2016
           Andrea Noble contributed to this article.

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2016/oct/28/james-comey-fbi-director-reopens-clinton-email-inv​
*Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me. The polls open in eleven days in an election with a result that was predetermined by the media and massive fraud in early voting; so I ain’t about to have my heart crushed a second time by Loretta Lynch and James Comey:*

​


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> The Department of Justice is so corrupt nothing can save it, but I am guessing that this horseshit is a last ditch attempt to salvage some part of the FBI’s reputation:




https://tse3.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.Mc7f6920074938c3cffeccbdfb9af0235o0&pid=Api&w=163&h=181

*Whether or not an investigation by Keystone Kops is serious let’s hear from McCain and Boehner:*

Just a reminder: John McCain and John Boehner led the charge against Michele Bachmann in defense of Huma Abedin. Michele retired, but everything she was concerned about is coming to fruition:​
Huma Abedin, Hillary Clinton’s most trusted confidante, is increasingly becoming a central figure in the email scandal that’s haunting her boss on the campaign trail, as Republicans and federal judges seek information about Clinton’s communications while she was running the State Department.​
Hillary Clinton email probe turns to Huma
           By Rachael Bade
           8/13/15 5:05 AM EDT

http://www.politico.com/story/2015/08/hillary-clinton-email-probe-turns-to-huma-121314.html?hp=t4_r​
If John Boehner and John McCain have a spark of honor left in them they will resign on the day Huma Abedin is exposed for what Michele Bachmann et al. knew her for what she is:​
Bill Gertz, top Pentagon reporter for the Washington Times has just reported that "Obama secretly backed Muslim Brotherhood."  The Brotherhood is literally a fascist Muslim radical group from the Nazi period.​
*If Huma Adedin’s e-mails prove what I, and others, always suspected she now has a choice. Cut a deal. Hillary Clinton sure as hell will throw Huma away like a an old tattered coat.  As I said, doing a little time for a lesser charge is better than hanging for treason.*

Hillary Clinton's closest personal aide as SecState was Huma Abedin – an Ikhwan insider.  Abedin was one of the few people who had access to Hillary's illegal personal e-mail account on the night of Benghazi.  Nothing has changed – Abedin is still at the top of the Hillary campaign.  Probably for the first time in U.S. history, presidential candidate Hillary has stonewalled any media questions, period.

   Major Ikhwan money flows have been reported going to the Clintons, the Carters, and Obama.  Ikhwan penetration of American society and the U.S. government gives all the appearance of a political quid pro quo – with our survival at stake.​ 
Bill Gertz's Pentagon documents now prove the Ikhwan connection directly.

           June 5, 2015
           Gertz Expose: Pentagon docs show Obama supports Muslim Brotherhood
           By James Lewis

Blog: Gertz Expose: Pentagon docs show Obama supports Muslim Brotherhood​
*XXXXX*​
The first question any competent investigator would ask himself is this: Who benefits the most by deleting the top secret marking from a document?  Of course, I am only speculating, but in this case my answer leads to Huma Abedin. What better way to get information to Ikhwan than Clinton’s e-mails?

   Huma Abedin is at risk more than all of the others. If just one e-mail containing top secret information is tied to the Muslim Brotherhood (Ikhwan) she runs the risk of getting caught in a lie. Telling the truth could be worse:​
. . . Huma Abedin’s mother, Saleha, who is a member of the Muslim Brotherhood’s female division (the “Muslim Sisterhood”), is a major figure in not one but two Union for Good components. The first is the International Islamic Council for Dawa and Relief (IICDR). It is banned in Israel for supporting Hamas under the auspices of the Union for Good. Then there’s the International Islamic Committee for Woman and Child (IICWC) — an organization that Dr. Saleha Abedin has long headed. Dr. Abedin’s IICWC describes itself as part of the IICDR. And wouldn’t you know it, the IICWC charter was written by none other than . . . Sheikh Qaradawi, in conjunction with several self-proclaimed members of the Muslim Brotherhood.​
Huma Abedin’s Muslim Brotherhood Ties
           by Andrew C. McCarthy July 25, 2012 4:00 AM

Huma Abedin’s Muslim Brotherhood Ties, by Andrew C. McCarthy, National Review​
Last Train To Huma


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> If Huma Adedin’s e-mails prove what I, and others, always suspected she now has a choice. Cut a deal.


*I should have checked with my gal Judi. I must be getting senile because I never saw this one coming:*

Both Satan and Hillary’s laugh come with the painful screams of millions of babies ripped from their mother’s wombs and with those yet to come.

   The uproarious laughs of both Satan and Clinton rose to a creepy crescendo Friday when the FBI put into action the most effective way to take public attention away from the revelations of James O’Keefe’s Project Veritas and Julian Assange’s WikiLeaks.

   The masses whose lives will be most impacted by the outcome of Election 2016 should never look for Lie Relief from an FBI under the control of America-hating President Barack Hussein Obama for, lo these past eight years.

   Where has the FBI been for the past eight years up to 11 days before Election?

   You know the answer.

   The truth is that not only has the FBI of the day managed to take public attention away from O’Keefe and Assange—but has managed to put the name Hillary Clinton in neon lights front and centre 11 day before election.​
Wake up call! FBI Not There to Save Us from Hillary
           By Judi McLeod
           October 29, 2016

Wake up call! FBI Not There to Save Us from Hillary​


----------

